# Illuminating an outdoor step



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

A customer recently had a stone patio and gazebo built. There's a 6" high step, about 10' in length, that leads up to the gazebo from the patio. Customer says at night it's hard to see the step so she'd like to shed some light on it. The first thing that came to mind is an led tape so here's my question. I'll be installing some LV lighting nearby, could I take the LV cable and hook it right into the tape's connector? (I've never used these before, just looked at the packaging) What about that channel that the led sits in, could I tapcon it to the face of the stone, right under the lip of the step? Any tips or other ideas?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

a lot of the stone? and other things theyre making landscapes out of these days are glued together. an led strip with the right glue and connector should be just fine, but on lv lighting you have a limited distance and # of lights, limited by your power pack. do thew math, (i hate that) according the product you are using:thumbup:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I would just shoot a LV light from each side, horizontally along the step. They only need to cover 5ft each.

LED strip isn't a bad idea.. I just don't know of a way to do it now that will look professional and last.


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Fast, I too was thinking of two small lv spots shooting across the step, hmm, we'll see if anyone has other ideas.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Yup, use liquid silicone to seal the stone (with a plumbers brush for flux it is just the right width) and wait 24 hours, then install the LED tape. Do your soldering before hand on the 3 meter (10 ft) strip or you can use the connector and remember to heat shrink the connections. 

You will need IP65 or IP68 tape as it is weather proof.
:thumbsup:


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Modifier, now that I've done some research I have a couple of questions. First, I see they make side emitting tapes, I think that would be best for this install, but I see so many different brands, not sure which brand or supplier I should use, any suggestions? Also, as I mentioned, I wanted to operate this tape off a landscape transformer, but is it my imagination or are most of these tapes 12vdc?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used solar power led vent light things.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...&pcode=12930&gclid=COGO2NjTjbkCFctr7AodRAoAuA

there are many others


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike,

Yeah I'm not sold on solar stuff yet, but I guess you're satisfied with their performance. I'll keep them in mind for the future.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used them on a wooden deck, and then on some stone steps that my parents did not want drilled, or changed. Something about if i drilled it, then the warranty was was void.


----------

